# Home Theater on a Budget



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone know about fry's special deals on Polks?
Last night I saw a pair of R15's for 39.99 I almost bit the bullet and ordered a pair just to have...R30's for $50 a pair (floor stander). Not the highest quality set of polks but at these prices their something to consider. www.outpost.com


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Fry's has been having Polk speakers on sale for a few months now. I wonder how many people are buying these, and how long Fry's will be trying to unload them.


----------



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

The R15s are pretty good speakers especially for 40 per pair. They won't be the center piece of your HT rig, but they make nice, albeit, sheltered outdoor speaks, or kitchen setup etc...


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

www.bhphoto.com has the Sanyo Z1 for $499 too. 

Can you imagine? Go with 3 pairs of the Polks, any one of the $150 receivers(yammy, pioneer,sony), a decent $50 DVD player...and the Z1. $820 and you have an amazing entry level system. One **** of a lot better than the first HT system I spent $800..

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Wish I would've seen your reply much sooner Tom.


----------

